# Lavarropas Electrolux un poco anémico



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2012)

bueno, comento un poquito, tengo un lavarropas electrolux, modelo EW 607, carga frontal, y el tema es que desde hace un tiempo esta teniendo el problema de que con el tambor cargado de ropa, el motor practicamente no tiene fuerza de moverlo, el problema se fué acrecentando, llegando al punto de que con solo funciona mas o menos bien si cargo con no mas de 2 o 3 prendas al maldito aparato comento, no tengo ni esquema del lavarropas, no tengo ni idea ni de como desarmarlo ni por donde empezar a revisar, busqué el esquema pero no lo pude encontrar, pero por como funcionaba habitualmente, pareciera que posee algun tipo de variador de velocidad, porque el tambor poseía varias velocidades dependiendo de la acción que debe realizar.
algun alma caritativa que me oriente por donde arrancar? socorrrooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

¿ Centrifuga bien ?
¿ Estado de los rodamiento del tambor ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Centrifuga bien ?
> ¿ Estado de los rodamiento del tambor ?


centrifuga bien, con el tambor vacio o con pocas prendas, por ejemplo ahora, con 2 toallones gira muy despacio y se termina deteniendo... los rodamientos parecen estar OK..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

Mirá, mas bien olfateá el programador si tiene olor a quemado. Tal vez tenga un contacto "chispeado" que provoca un falso contacto cuando el motor consume mas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mirá, mas bien olfateá el programador si tiene olor a quemado. Tal vez tenga un contacto "chispeado" que provoca un falso contacto cuando el motor consume mas.


mmmmm... lo revisaré... pero, que el motor consume por mas que no gira el tambor, consume, hasta baja la intensidad de la luz de la cocina cuando debe moverse el motor (cuando conmuto el boton de "no centrifugar" se nota en las luces de la cocina)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

y no revisaste lo mas simple ,la correa ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y no reviste lo mas simple ,la correa ?



esehm... mmnno... 
la verdad de la milanesa es que ni siquiera lo abrí todavia. un poco el post fue para sacar mi ira, y otro poco para que me orienten un poco antes del desarme, ya que sinó.. yo con un destornillador puedo hacer desastress 

repito, la correa no creo que sea, porque no se oye que patine, mas bien parece como que el motor estuviera enchufado a 110 en lugar de 220v....(osea, está hiper anémico)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

bueno la falla mas comun son dos,
*1  se gasta la correa,síntomas el lavar-ropas pierde fuerza* solucion reemplaza la correa
2 se gasta los carbones del motor ,síntomas son variados desde que se para o  funciona cuando quiere y hasta perdida de potencia solución reemplaza los carbones
PD: que no se escuche que patine no significa que este este gastada y que patine,
por lo que describes yo le apuesto a la correa
100% lumurgarantizado (lo que es una garantía poco confiable)


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno la falla mas comun son dos,
> *1  se gasta la correa,síntomas el lavar-ropas pierde fuerza* solucion reemplaza la correa
> 2 se gasta los carbones del motor ,síntomas son variados desde que se para o  funciona cuando quiere y hasta perdida de potencia solución reemplaza los carbones
> PD: que no se escuche que patine no significa que este este gastada y que patine,
> ...


lo veremo' tonces...
pregunto, este tipo de motores, estas seguro que lleva carbones? no es de rotor en cortocircuito?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

si la mayoría lleva carbones y tienen una llave digital para detectar si gira o no en la parte de atrás del motor,lo que le indica al micro si gira y a que velocidad lo hace,si no da error es porque el motor esta girando bien y falla la correa,quizás con ajustarla alcanza,sino a reemplazarla,
es una falla muy común que reparo a diario(bueno no a diario,cuando me llaman), el caso es la correa me dio muchos pesos  para alimentar a mis niños 
por eso según mi experiencia yo le apuesto a la correa,según describes la falla


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si la mayoría lleva carbones y tienen una llave digital para detectar si gira o no en la parte de atrás del motor,.........



No todos, el que tengo ahora es de jaula de ardillas 2 velocidades.

El que tenía antes estaba impulsado por un motor universal de 15.000 RPM tal como dice *S.M.L* (*S*u *M*ajestad *L*emúrida)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 10, 2012)

Yo revisaría:

1) Capacitor del motor
2) Correa
3) Carbones
4) Circuito de control...es decir si este falla lo más probable es que ni ande.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No todos, el que tengo ahora es de jaula de ardillas 2 velocidades.
> 
> El que tenía antes estaba impulsado por un motor universal de _*15.000*_ *RPM* tal como dice *S.M.L* (*S*u *M*ajestad *L*emúrida)


acaso usaste un motor de torno colgante?!


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 10, 2012)

No paro de reirme, ese hilo es muy muy comico, que es lo mejor la buena onda y tomarse las cosas como son.
Yo lo abriria para ver 
1) olor a quemado o chamuscado, ver capacitor
2) La correa
3) Sin la correa, ver rodamiento libre del tambor

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2012)

hazar 1998 
coincido con los foreros...(aunque tambien con su majestad)
correa
capacitor
aceite (tomese como "falta engrase" )
 rodamientos
ahora viene como desarmarlo....
esperemos ayuda.....

volvi....
















son imagenes demostrativas, para orientacion  

ahh, se puede encontrar como EW 607 o  EW 757


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No todos, el que tengo ahora es de jaula de ardillas 2 velocidades.
> 
> El que tenía antes estaba impulsado por un motor universal de 15.000 RPM tal como dice *S.M.L* (*S*u *M*ajestad *L*emúrida)



por eso dije ''la mayoria'' y no todos 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> acaso usaste un motor de torno colgante?!



se le pianto un 0



DAXMO dijo:


> No paro de reirme, ese hilo es muy muy comico, que es lo mejor la buena onda y tomarse las cosas como son.
> Yo lo abriria para ver
> 1) olor a quemado o chamuscado, ver capacitor
> 2) La correa
> ...



y eso que esta ves no tratamos de ser comicos 



*bueno tiren otras ideas que lo de la correa lo dije yo *
humm se me ocurre una media enroscado en el motor,
una araña trabo todo con su hilo y estan haciendo un pikete?
''se avejento el motor''
el ''rota borlas empastado'' (la traducción seria el rule-man malo, no el hombre rulo si el ruleman=rodamiento
).
jajajaja
bueno ya dejen que al fin lo revise y que de mas dato,sino nos la vamos a pasar escribiendo conjeturas sin sentido


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 10, 2012)

bueno, este finde sale destripada a ver que tiene adentro... veremos veremos que encuentro...


----------



## gaam (Nov 5, 2012)

Y que paso? tenia una media atascada o lo tiraste a la basura y te compraste uno nuevo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2012)

Si es de jaula de ardilla le apuesto al capacitor . . . peeeeeerooooo estate atento a otra falla  , esta falla consiste en que por falla del programador , el tambor solo gira hacia un lado , entonces se enrosca la ropa , se pone pesadísima y por ende el motor no tiene fuerza para girarla ni para centrifugarla.  

Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 5, 2012)

gaam dijo:


> Y que paso? tenia una media atascada o lo tiraste a la basura y te compraste uno nuevo?


 perrddoooon... es que estoy a punto de mudarme y quedó todo medio relegado... ademas del lavarropas, ahora tambien tengo que arreglar la heladera....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2012)

Que le pasa a la heladera ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que le pasa a la heladera ?



Estaba cerca del lavarropas y *! Se contagió ¡*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estaba cerca del lavarropas y *! Se contagió ¡*


efectivamente, esta al lado LPM! los electrodomesticos se me estan revelando


----------



## gaam (Nov 6, 2012)

Bueno... veo que estas en un apriete (aparatos que no funcionan y encima tenes que cambiarte)... Lo de la heladera si es de las comunes no es muy dificil encontrar la falla, lo del lavarropas esperaremos a que te repongas (los dias que te hagan falta), para poder ayudarte con tu encrucijada. Suerte con el traslado y el nuevo hogar. Saludos


----------

